# Annie Fischer's Beethoven piano sonatas



## staxomega

I went through an obsessive phase looking for a pianist that was highly consistent with outstanding performances for the Beethoven piano sonatas and the one I kept coming back to were the ones recorded by Annie Fischer (Hungaroton box set). It's also worth mentioning she plays a Bosendorfer and its characteristic sound is part of its appeal for me. Overall just beautiful, heartfelt playing.


----------



## Ukko

"Heartfelt" is a good description, along with serious and earnest.


----------



## gardibolt

She's my favorite of the many renditions of Beethoven's sonatas I own. Her performance of Concerto #3 with Fricsay is not to be missed either. Her approach is very different but always so very right that I find it difficult to describe in any coherent way.


----------



## staxomega

gardibolt said:


> She's my favorite of the many renditions of Beethoven's sonatas I own. Her performance of Concerto #3 with Fricsay is not to be missed either. Her approach is very different but always so very right that I find it difficult to describe in any coherent way.


Is this the disc?


----------



## gardibolt

The one I have is on Deutsch Grammophon; I'm not sure if this is the same performance or not.


----------



## DavidA

gardibolt said:


> The one I have is on Deutsch Grammophon; I'm not sure if this is the same performance or not.


Fischer's DG disc was with Fricsay, I think. Her playing continually astounds. I was fortunate to obtain quite a number of CDs of her pkaying the Beethoven sonatas second hand at a very cheap price. One of the great pianists of the 20th century.


----------



## staxomega

staxomega said:


> Is this the disc?


I had a chance to hear this disc, the performance of Mozart piano concerto 22 was fantastic. Unfortunately recording/audio quality was poor with a rather noticeable channel imbalance skewing to the left.


----------

